# Setting it straight- Why I'm under attack?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I need to set things straight.
After making a post on MM the other day and getting attacked by the same guys that threaten me and my group three years ago to stop hunting in "their" area. 
These guys have used several insulting adjectives to describe my friends and my character in the past few days.
Such as: 
- Cutthroat
- Disrespectful
- Shady
- Untrustworthy
- Chicken ****
- Passive aggressive
- Wolf pack
- Dbag
It all started after my friend Corby killed a giant once in a lifetime buck on the last day of the 2012 season. 
The buck had been wounded from the muzzy hunt.
Corby reached out to the MM crowd to see if anyone knew about this buck and the hunter that wounded it.
A guy came forward with info. about the buck and the area where he had wounded it.
Through a phone call, I even asked him if they were hunting the area again in 2013.
I was told that they didn't know where they would be hunting because they had several areas they hunt and had camps stashed away in those other areas.
In 2013, two of my friends through a lot of scouting of their own found another huge buck the week before the rifle hunt. 
They then relocated the buck the night before the hunt and camped within a few hundred yards on the backside of the canyon it was in.
It just so happened to be directly across the canyon from these other guys camp. (about a ½ mile)
We didn't know where these guys were camped at the time and they didn't see anyone that evening.
They ended up seeing the big buck at first light but didn't get a shot.
Meanly, the other hunter killed another nice buck which I shared trail cam pictures that I had of the buck.
I traded several pleasant emails with this other hunter over the next several months but then in July 2014, this other hunter's partner sent me a couple threatening messages and the other hunter supported what his partner was saying.
Things really got nasty from there.
In 2014, we never hunted the same spot where we had seen the huge buck. In fact we only hunted the area once in 2014 and that was on day 7 of the rifle hunt.
In 2015, on the 4th day of the rifle hunt. I went back to the same spot where the buck was in 2013 and killed it.
Now these guys are mad as heck that I went in there and killed a buck they had been hunting for a few years now.
Now they are trying to smear mud on my friends and myself and question our character.
If any of you have seen the post, I'll admit that those guys have made the situation sound bad and that I'm not a very ethical hunter.
I'm embarrassed that the thread got so out of hand. Most of what they are saying is misleading and simple untrue.
If you haven't seen it, please don't go read the lies.
If anyone now has questions about my friends or my character, please PM me and I'll share the emails I exchanged with them but I won't do it over the open forum. (The real truth of what happened is in those emails)
This is a great example how trophy hunting can get totally out of control, which is very sad.
I hope most of you believe what I'm trying to say because it's the truth and I'm willing to answer any questions anyone might have. I have nothing to hide. (except the location of where I have been hunting) ha ha


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I saw the thread. However, I've seen your interactions with others here on this forum and you seem to be a stand-up guy that's willing to help others out, and you seem to know how to just flat-out get it done. 

Because of that I saw the negative stuff the other hunters were posting as more sour grapes than anything. You also maintained a pretty level headed tone with the other guy in the mm thread. Shows who the irrational one was in my opinion.

Sucks that people can't just get along and feel the need to run down another guy for hunting "his area". 

There are a lot of guys on mm that may agree with the other side, but that's part of why I don't spend as much time over there. Totally different tone to the forum in general. I remember you posting your buck story and it was awesome. Trophy of a lifetime for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is a problem that a lot of us run into when we are hunting public ground. Some people feel that just because they have been watching a animal through the year that they have exclusive rights to it and if someone else happens to bag him then they had to of done it illegally. 

For myself I stay away from MM just for that elitist attitude that quite a few members have.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like you guys need a unbiased observer. PM me all locations of disputed deer and hunting locations and I will observe/hunt them next year and then render my judgment of who is correct.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Honesty never seen the thread, and would struggle to believe much bad about you based on what I see hear. I would gladly invite myself to your campfire anytime


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I rarely ever go over to MM. I just won't even bother. I know some of those guys personally.

Ridge, I've had plenty of online disagreements with you, and met you in person. I can vouch for you. The sharing of trail cam pics sound like what I would expect from you.

I had a similar experience a few years ago with a family that hunts an area I have frequented all my life. My great grandfather was hunting it in the early 1910s. This place does not get much traffic, so I have never minded the few other people I ran into there. But among the people that frequent this place there are two groups that don't get along. 

I started to have trouble with a few of these guys that thought I was not supposed to be there. I had them steal my stashed supplies, I suspect they took my cameras, and there was trash talk off the mountain. 

Funny thing. I was camped with some horse packers in 2014. I usually came in from the other side of the mountain to hunt "my canyon", but came in on their side because I was just flat out of shape. So they offered to let me stay in their camp since I was solo, and we teamed up. Well they have a decades long dispute with the other family that hunts the area. And low and behold in the conversations about whos who, its the same family that I have had trouble with 10 miles away. On the second day they actually rode through our camp as we were just waking up, almost trampled me, as I was not in a tent. There always has to be "those guys", it never fails.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Give us a link so we can tell those asshats who's boss.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Honesty never seen the thread, and would struggle to believe much bad about you based on what I see hear. I would gladly invite myself to your campfire anytime


Ridge, I agree with Johnny here. You'd be invited to my camp any day, and if I could actually keep up, I'd be thrilled to shadow you, just to learn from your experience. Hopefully cooler heads can prevail in this situation.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

People still visit that s..thole website? The one where even moderators got so disgusted with the owner that they spoke out and got banned? /rofl

Just stop visiting it... seriously, its one of the stupidest sites on the net.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No one on MM has a trail cam video of a Utah wolf. 

losers

.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I can get a little feisty once in awhile on these forums but I always try to be respectful up on the mountain.
My friend Corby is about the nicest guy you will ever meet. He just flat out likes to be in the outdoors and will help anyone.
It's pretty classless of those guys to be bashing him, when he hasn't even responded to the thread or talked to those guys in a couple years.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe we should get some t shirts that say "BEWARE- We are the wolf pack" or something like that.:grin:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

See, this is why I never kill big bucks. Shoot only small bucks and there will be no drama. Ya.....ya.....that's it. That's the real reason why I never kill big bucks.:shock::shock-----SS


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I saw the thread on MM, I was disturbingly amused. It was like reading a manly soap opera. Public land is just that. It's a simple concept. But unfortunately some people don't get it. Knowing what I do about ridgetop on here and having met him before all I can say is your a great guy and it would be a pleasure to hunt with you. I thought that MM **** show was a terrible example of how us fellow sportsmen should treat each other.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

It is interesting how dynamics change between hunting groups chasing the same trophy. Both sides are probably hard-hunting and committed outdoorsmen, but a situation like this somehow turns them into enemies.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I spent over half a day with Ridge wiring my basement and I can tell you that you'd be hard pressed to find a better guy and genuinely good person. I'm truly sorry you're having to go through this junior high drama crap


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I had an exact opposite experience last year the Friday of the muzzy hunt found me and one other guy parked at a trailhead. We were both leaving at the same time and chatted for a minute. He showed me pics of a buck he was chasing he thought was pushing 180" and I'd agree. This was on the manti so a huge buck for the area. He gave me his number and a general area where it was at and just said if you kill him call me. I just want to put my hands on him cause I've been after him since the archery hunt! It was crazy but pretty cool. ridge, you sound like a stand up guy I think the smart people will know who the good guy is!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> People still visit that s..thole website? The one where even moderators got so disgusted with the owner that they spoke out and got banned? /rofl
> 
> Just stop visiting it... seriously, its one of the stupidest sites on the net.
> 
> -DallanC


Maybe you're thinking of this site at times. Never, ever,disagree with comrade moderator. Crap I've said too much...


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

brendo said:


> I had an exact opposite experience last year the Friday of the muzzy hunt found me and one other guy parked at a trailhead. We were both leaving at the same time and chatted for a minute. He showed me pics of a buck he was chasing he thought was pushing 180" and I'd agree. This was on the manti so a huge buck for the area. He gave me his number and a general area where it was at and just said if you kill him call me. I just want to put my hands on him cause I've been after him since the archery hunt! It was crazy but pretty cool. ridge, you sound like a stand up guy I think the smart people will know who the good guy is!


I had an extended archery hunter take me into where he had been watching a 180 class buck during the rifle season. This was someone I casually knew, and bumped into at the trail head that morning. Him and two other guys had been on that deer for months. I had a different deer I had been watching for two years that I was after, that I told these guys about. The other two guys ended up getting "my deer". So just another shout out to those "other" people. Unfortunately we probably don't hear about that kind of stuff as often.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear things have gotten out of hand. I tend to think that one of our biggest weaknesses as humans is that we can be very emotional creatures - so much so that we sometimes throw logic and good sense out the window.

One of the first things my dad tried to teach me about hunting was to simply try to be the better man should a nasty situation arise. "After all," he would remind me, "it's just a (deer/duck/goose/etc.) at the end of the day." 

I learned from his example on the opening day of duck season quite a few years ago. We had our sights set on hunting a small pond, and ended up getting into a foot race with another group of hunters to get to it first. We both arrived at virtually the same time, but we beat them by about 10 seconds. The pond was as good as ours. But as soon as they got to the pond, they started tossing out decoys. As I was contemplating how we ought to tell them to get lost, dad told me it would be best to move on. We hunted another area and didn't get much shooting. They killed quite a few ducks.

I was pretty upset about the whole ordeal. On the walk back to the car, I suggested that we should have said something to those other hunters. He kindly reminded me that if they probably thought they were the ones who claimed the pond first. Anything we could have said would have led to disagreement and bitter feelings. He also reminded me that at the end of the day, a duck is little more than an ok-tasting bird that lives in a really, really beautiful place, and that they aren't worth fighting for. The best part about ducks is that we get to hunt them, and hunting doesn't always work out the way we hope it will. Part of the challenge of hunting on public land is that we have to compete with others.

If the other hunters who insist on making this matter personal read this, I hope they consider the following. Yes, you think you're right. ridgetop thinks he's right. I don't know enough about the situation to know what the truth is, but no matter who is right and who is wrong, is a deer worth fighting for? Is it worth taking actions that would make others question your character? Is it worth causing another human being pain and anxiety? At the end of the day, a deer is an ok-tasting mammal that grows some cool bones on its head. The best part about deer is that we get to hunt them, and hunting doesn't always work out the way we hope it will. Part of the challenge of hunting on public land is that we have to compete with others.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Actually, great! tasting. I needed to find something to disagree with there.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Lonetree said:


> Actually, great! tasting. I needed to find something to disagree with there.


Ok, you got me. If I'm going to call a duck ok-tasting, a deer ought to be elevated a notch or three better.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Ridge - I let myself get sucked into reading that entire thread the other day. I don't know you from Adam, but I've been impressed with what you've posted here and I believe you are a good guy. I am sorry that you and your "wolf pack" have been slandered about. 

I can't understand how some people believe a public land spot or animal is theirs and only theirs. 

How does one go about becoming part of this "wolf pack?" ;-)


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you have to buy the Tshirt first.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ridge, you seem to be a stand-up guy. Thanks for the info on the west desert units a couple years ago when I was writing unit profiles for gohunt.com.
And you were glad to help and asked for nothing in return.
Chuck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I didn't believe a thing that guy said. I've hunted with Tom and she'd hunted with Corby neither of them fit the discription of that guy said about you or the rest. Your welcome at my camp any day

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Never caught the thread over 'there' but checked it out this morning. I'm sorry you have to put up with such stuff Koby, it's juvenile at best. When it comes down to it, you shouldn't give it much more thought, as the people that are most important know you and your character... and its' veracity is not in any doubt. Take it all with a grain of salt and move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I love public land hunting. It was mentioned, but this manifests itself in the waterfowl world so much, especially with goose lands getting locked up these days and water in the marsh going the way of the dinosaurs. 

We have a pond out at Ogden Bay that we hunt the opener every year. In 20+ years of hunting it, we've had other parties there only twice. The first year a second group showed up I went over and chatted with them, told them they were welcome to join us but let's do this together. We set up adjacent to each other and worked well. We shouted out birds to each other and both groups ended up limiting. It was a great experience. 

The second time was not so nice. Three guys walked in 30 minutes before shooting and without ever even acknowledging us, start throwing out decoys. The problem was they were setting up directly across from us an in line with the landing zone in our decoys. I went over and suggested they set up on the side of us like we did with the group before. They were having nothing of the conversation. I mentioned we had two groups on there before and it worked out, but we'd have to be careful. Plus, they were now right in our line of fire and forget about the ducks, this was a safety issue at this point. Their response? "This is public land and we'll set up our decoys wherever we want."

I was pretty pizzed by this point. So I just said, "Fine. If you want to be A holes, we'll just pepper you guys all morning." As I was walking off one of the tough guys tried to say quietly to his buddy, "F you. I ought to beat his a**." Well, in the marsh, sound carries and unfortunately I lost my cool. I was headed right back to give this loser the chance he had hoped for. Luckily my buddy had started making his way over to me and was able to grab me and calm me down and take me back to our group. 

They moved about 50 yards. We got shooting all morning, even with them trying to screw us up. They got squat. So yes, ridge, karma is a real thing! 

I don't know who is right and who is wrong in your situation, or even if there is a right and wrong. It is public land, we all have the right to legally use it. We should respect each other and there is no reason for threats or confrontations. I really regretted losing my cool that morning and was glad my buddy was there to keep the peace for me. I've had a couple real crappy issues in the duck marsh with this stuff over the years. I've never had it happen big game hunting. But I don't chase 200 inch deer on general units.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Most hunters that I have encountered in the field are good guys. However, there are some real gems out there. I have never met Ridge in person but I respect him based upon his interaction on these forums. Keep hunting hard and ignore the detractors.

Hawkeye


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sounds like those guys must have found a real big buck again up in that area if they are trying to use scare tactics to keep you away. Keep hunting hard and I hope that you get to the big one before them


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Koby - please take the following criticism in the light it's intended - genuinely caring about your overall wellness and wishing you the best. I have zero animosity towards you. Wouldn't mind a bit meeting you and I'm sure I'd learn a ton about hunting and enjoy the conversations.

But you care to much about what people think. Let it go.

I think I know a thing or two about slander. Last year I learned that stories still in circulation within the DWR about me from well more than a decade earlier for something I was exonerated of. If you knew my name and googled it, you would be _pissed_ at what happened. But who gives a rats @ss what little minds consume themselves with? You certainly shouldn't.

Don't continue living in the little-minded world of caring so much what other's, esp strangers, think or say. Unless it is impacting your livelihood, or otherwise materially impacting anything more than ego, it's not worth the wasted time and effort. It really isn't.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Why keep posting on this subject? Are you looking for validation that your a good guy or are you trying to clear your conscious? Seems to me if it went down the way you stated then there is nothing to worry about but one has to wonder why you are posting about it on this forum. Maybe take this a a lesson to keep your mouth shut and just do your own thing. If your hunting on public land there is no my canyon or my deer and if these other guys can't figure that out then its there problem.

I'm friendly when I encounter others out hunting but I don't tell them exactly where I'm seeing animal and I surely don't show my trail cam pics. This day and age of me first and mines the biggest has taught me to keep my mouth shut and let them do a little figuring on there own.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is my thing, if its public land, you can camp within 50 yards of me and that is your business. The land, and certainly the animal itself, do not belong to one group of hunters!

We all dread the day our favorite buck will be killed by someone else, or our secret spot discovered. Logic says things won't become less crowded, so more people will have to share spots. Some high country archery hunters have amazing spots and kill toads every year, but a new young hunter is bound to happen on their area sooner or later. 

Fact is, public land belongs to us all. That is a stance most of us typically stand on (ie land grab).


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about those other guys Ridge. After donating a week to my sheep hunt last year (never having met me before) and sharing your knowledge about the unit, I have no doubts about your character. I think Charina is right though - don't worry about these other guys any further. They obviously have issues, and they're not going to go away anytime soon. As long as your actions are on the up-and-up, who cares what they think? It is public land - as much as we all hate to have "our" places discovered, it happens.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

With the exception of high fenced game farms, ALL wildlife in Utah belongs to all. Even animals on private lands do not belong to any one hunter. Second, public lands are just that - public. And belong to all. I don't care how many trail cams anyone has, how many years they've been hunting it, or how closely they've been following a single animal. Public animals, on public lands. If someone else gets the one I wanted to get, whether they hiked their tails off to find it, or hit with their prius on the way to their computer software job, tip your hat and say "Good on ya." Not sure how people don't get that.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My comments exclude mossback. they own certain animals.

:rotfl:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I found the thread and after reading it that guy jray is a total asshat. I would be careful with that guy. He seems unhinged. Not knowing the entire story but seeing your posts. I wouldn't worry about them slandering you. He dug his own grave. He looks like a total fool. And that says a lot for the MM crowd.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Ridgetop I wouldn't worry one bit about your character. The fact the guy tried claiming that deer as his buddies that he let grow for years tells you all you need to know. 
I don't care how long you watch a animal if someone beats you to the punch and harvest it. Guess what your fault not theirs.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know Ridgetop or jray or who is "right" or "wrong". I am only writing because of the coincidence that my first name begins with "J" and my last name is "Ray" and I use the name "Jray" on a non big game hunting forum. To extend the coincidence, I have hunted the Stansbury Mountains most years (usually the west side no less) since 1977 and, maybe I am wrong, but it sounds like that could be the mountain range at issue. I just don't want to be confused with this disagreement regardless of the merit of either side. As far as I know, I don't know either of them. 
The only part of this unfortunate dispute that I find ironic is the lack of history both parties apparently have. I can tell you that in the 1970's and 80's no one could realistically complain about the intrusion of others because it was all crawling with hunters. In the dark predawn, each trail had an unbroken and steady stream of flashlights ascending. First light revealed orange literally on every ridge, outcropping, opening and minor prominence, except for 1979 when a severe snowstorm kept most people out (except me and some friends) - now that was a good year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ahem, err ridge, I'm still waiting to invite myself over to your deer camp fire to vouch for you... Application season ain't too far away you know :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

High Desert said:


> I don't know Ridgetop or jray or who is "right" or "wrong". I am only writing because of the coincidence that my first name begins with "J" and my last name is "Ray" and I use the name "Jray" on a non big game hunting forum. To extend the coincidence, I have hunted the Stansbury Mountains most years (usually the west side no less) since 1977 and, maybe I am wrong, but it sounds like that could be the mountain range at issue. I just don't want to be confused with this disagreement regardless of the merit of either side. As far as I know, I don't know either of them.
> The only part of this unfortunate dispute that I find ironic is the lack of history both parties apparently have. I can tell you that in the 1970's and 80's no one could realistically complain about the intrusion of others because it was all crawling with hunters. In the dark predawn, each trail had an unbroken and steady stream of flashlights ascending. First light revealed orange literally on every ridge, outcropping, opening and minor prominence, except for 1979 when a severe snowstorm kept most people out (except me and some friends) - now that was a good year.


What's so wrong with being tied to the other Jray or us think you and him are the same?
Don't just assume I hunt the Stansburys because I live in Grantsville. A lot of us Gvilleites don't hunt the local mountains.
I did grow up hunting the Oquirrhs 
(West Canyon) and I know all about the steady stream of headlights opening morning.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

A lot of you are reading me wrong and what I'm trying to get at.
At this point, well about two years ago. I knew that there was no chance in ever seeing eye to eye with those other two guys.
What I'm concerned with, is our integrity being at stake.
What if in a few months I ask for an invitation to go duck or chuckar hunting with someone on this or the other forum. Possibly to their honey hole.
Do you think they just might rethink taking me or my friends because of my/our (made up/lied about) history of taking over other people's honey holes?
And taking all my friends to this spot that was shown to me.
We/I just don't do those kind of things and we try and respect others as much as we can.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> What's so wrong with being tied to the other Jray or us think you and him are the same?
> Don't just assume I hunt the Stansburys because I live in Grantsville. A lot of us Gvilleites don't hunt the local mountains.
> I did grow up hunting the Oquirrhs
> (West Canyon) and I know all about the steady stream of headlights opening morning.


I grew up hunting West Canyon and have dibs on it. You and the woof pack had better stay clear.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

He shouldn't have given out the info if he was gonna be butt hurt. i personally don't go out of my way to have those kind of conversations on the mountain. Hunted a new area last year after becoming fed up with the wasatch zoo. Met a local who was nice, gave out info on the mountains, and invited us to camp with him for the hunt. We met this guy scouting and were actually camped in the spot he has camped in for years. For the hunt we said Hi to him and went on to make a camp further up the road. I feel like there is a common courtesy among most hunters to be respectful, he pointed is in a good direction and we made our own game plan. It sounds like you did the same thing. if I were you, after all that, I would camp RIGHT NEXT TO THEM FOREVER!! Just to remind him how little of the mountain he actually is entitled too.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Your little spat took place on MM, why are you posting this crap here?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ridge, you really ought to embrace this whole thing. You guys are the Wolfpac. The day before the rifle hunt you need to roll up in this canyon, wearing black and red (don't mistake it for the black and white) NWO t-shirts bumping your theme song.






I'll come be your manager, so long as you don't mind a guy that hikes slow.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Your little spat took place on MM, why are you posting this crap here?


blackdog,
did you even read my post number #43?
There's enough people that read both forums and cross over, that I felt it was relevant here.
I think there can be some good lessons to be learned from these types of situations.
Are you still stewing over the fact I wasn't willing to jump aboard the SFW hater train when it passed by last winter?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Ridge, I think you may be taking this all too seriously. 

There are very few people on this forum that would invite me to go hunting with them. In other circles I have standing open invitations to fish Patagonia, accommodations in India to ski/board or hike, a shack and guided fishing in New Zealand, hunts in AK, etc. 

**** these guys, you are letting them dictate your terms. You can take the high road and walk away, or you can dig in and fight, doesn't matter to a certain degree, there are going to be people that frag you for either choice. Their opinion should be none of your business. You know, and that should be what matters.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> A lot of you are reading me wrong and what I'm trying to get at.
> At this point, well about two years ago. I knew that there was no chance in ever seeing eye to eye with those other two guys.
> What I'm concerned with, is our integrity being at stake.
> What if in a few months I ask for an invitation to go duck or chuckar hunting with someone on this or the other forum. Possibly to their honey hole.
> ...


Had you not created a thread that went 5+ pages (to date) I bet most guys wouldn't have even made the connection. Now-not so much.:deadhorse:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I once had a deer taken from me at gun point by a group of guys that thought I killed "their" deer. They didn't want to talk it out and understand what really happened. I think they believed they were right but didn't want to listen to why they were wrong. Long story short they shot at it (8+ times) and missed. It crossed over the ridge to where I was sitting and I killed it. (I didn't know they were shooting at THAT deer anyway) It had no wounds coming over the hill, I shot it and watched it dropped in it's tracks. When I got to it the buck had only one wound but they were convinced they killed it and found me trying to steal it. They didn't want to hear my side. Any time I started to speak they cut me off and called me a liar and a thief trying to justify my actions. They were very aggressive. There were 9 of them and 1 of me. I finally walked away. 

They probably still tell the story to all their friends about how they had to run some guy off that was "stealing" their deer but I know what happened. I'm sure they still call me all kinds of colorful language. I am extremely confident about what happened but I'm sure if you heard the story from them it would be very different. 

The point is sometimes people see things differently from different perspectives and it's just better to walk away knowing exactly what happened and that you have nothing to be ashamed of. This may be one of those times. You can fight it if you like, that is within your right to do so. But at what point is it no longer worth it? That is up to each individual. Sometimes your ego is your own worst enemy.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anybody have a link to this thread? I plugged my nose, put on my hip waders, and wandered over to "monster mouths" to have a peak at this train wreck, and I couldn't find it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just went and waded through that whole festering cesspool. One post made it all worthwhile though: "There's gotta be some flatties atop a few of these heads." Haha. Well done, elkassassin.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Its funny there is a hunting site for Tough Guys.. I have never been a member but reading this thread, I was quick to see it should be called Monster Keyboard Warrior Muleys


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I rarely post over there, but occasionally it can be fun to jump in the mud--such as with the whole WLO governor tag sheep holder shooting her ram on a unit that was closed. Those threads are some fun!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Read this post one more time and some how got sucked into another monster muleys sewer hole of a post.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know a thing about your situation, but I know that some of the loudest on MM have, unfortunately, made it a cesspool of many the worst attitudes and outlooks the western/Utah hunting community has to offer. It's replete with unintelligent, bitter, whiny, clickish, dismissive, sour-grapes-addled pricks who seem to inexplicably revel in their shared twattery. And it's a shame that those are some of the loudest and most belligerent voices on MM, because there are some great people and ambassadors of our sport on there. But they're drowned out by the divisive, braying jackasses. 

As someone whose passion is bringing new hunters into the sport (particularly fathers who never hunted growing up but are interested for both themselves and their children), I learned long ago to steer every one of them away from MM like it was the plague. But I've still seen people lose interest because of the way they're treated and the attitudes they see and thus assume are the norm in the hunting community. 

Eventually the ARA's aren't going to need to attack us, we'll have torn ourselves apart from the inside out because some of us are about as capable of intelligent, constructive discourse and respectful disagreement as a social justice warrior on tumblr. And that's not even to mention how it makes us look to those on the outside (who, spoiler alert, we WANT to view us positively).


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

WEK said:


> I don't know a thing about your situation, but I know that some of the loudest on MM have, unfortunately, made it a cesspool of many the worst attitudes and outlooks the western/Utah hunting community has to offer. It's replete with unintelligent, bitter, whiny, clickish, dismissive, sour-grapes-addled pricks who seem to inexplicably revel in their shared twattery. And it's a shame that those are some of the loudest and most belligerent voices on MM, because there are some great people and ambassadors of our sport on there. But they're drowned out by the divisive, braying jackasses.
> 
> As someone whose passion is bringing new hunters into the sport (particularly fathers who never hunted growing up but are interested for both themselves and their children), I learned long ago to steer every one of them away from MM like it was the plague. But I've still seen people lose interest because of the way they're treated and the attitudes they see and thus assume are the norm in the hunting community.
> 
> Eventually the ARA's aren't going to need to attack us, we'll have torn ourselves apart from the inside out because some of us are about as capable of intelligent, constructive discourse and respectful disagreement as a social justice warrior on tumblr. And that's not even to mention how it makes us look to those on the outside (who, spoiler alert, we WANT to view us positively).


Lol at the use of the word "twattery." I enjoyed this post, WEK. You should post here more. I feel like the d-baggery is kept to a pretty dull roar here compared to monster mouths and other forums.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I consider it a great thing when I got banned from that place for calling out Founder when he was bragging about some particular dickish behavior. You know somethings bad at the top when Moderators start getting banned on a site.


-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

ridgetop

I have not seen the thread nor ever will as I do not visit MM for obvious reasons, much like Archery Talk. 100% of the time when someone comes out in an open forum to degrade anyone, they themselves are not spotless and often are trying to "cover up" some other shortcoming of their own.

I wouldn't worry about what a handful of knot heads think on an interent forum.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Lol at the use of the word "twattery." I enjoyed this post, WEK. You should post here more. I feel like the d-baggery is kept to a pretty dull roar here compared to monster mouths and other forums.


I'll make an effort to increase my posting frequency. Especially if my creative vocabulary is appreciated. What good is language if you can't have fun with it?

Today's burn of the week is "troglodytic buffoon." 10 points and a pack of (bull) elk steaks for anyone who uses it in a sentence this week non-ironically. If you're having trouble finding suitable opportunities, just head over to MM and I'm sure one will present itself. ;-) Of course, then you'd be perpetuating the infighting among hunters that I hate so much, so I suppose your use of the burn must be outside the hunting community to qualify for elk.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not familiar with this controversy. Having met you and seen your dealings on this forum I'd be hard pressed to buy that kind of a tale. Your a stand up guy in my experience & estimation.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> I'm not familiar with this controversy. Having met you and seen your dealings on this forum I'd be hard pressed to buy that kind of a tale. Your a stand up guy in my experience & estimation.


You still owe me a chuckar hunt.
For showing you one of my honey holes.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

AF CYN said:


> It is interesting how dynamics change between hunting groups chasing the same trophy. Both sides are probably hard-hunting and committed outdoorsmen, but a situation like this somehow turns them into enemies.


John Geirach, the fly fishing writer, said in one of his books: "There are two kinds of fly fishermen; those in your group, and the assholes."

This seems to hold true for hunting as well.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I always wear my 45ACP when I am hunting, just in case I need it.


----------

